# MMA magazines in the UK?



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

hi,

i was just wondering if there are any mma mags in the uk, id love to read them but when i go to my local shops i never see them. any help is appreciated


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

You can find 'em mate.

Fighters Only is on shelves now and the awesome first UK edition of FIGHT! magazine will be with us in April:

FIGHT! Expanding Across the Pond! - FIGHT!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

MgMax said:


> hi,
> 
> i was just wondering if there are any mma mags in the uk, id love to read them but when i go to my *local shops* i never see them. any help is appreciated


That's your problem - I have a hard time finding them at my local stores as well.

The guy at the store next to my old gym actually started ordering Fighters Only when I once went there and asked him if they had it. He said no, I thanked him and was about to walk out when he said he could order it for me.

(I only went to buy it from that store twice, which may have sucked, but it's not like I asked him to, I had options just minutes away


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Subscriptions are way cheaper, normally come with free shit and you get the mag through your door no hassle. It always baffles me why more people don't get one when they complain about not finding mags in shops!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Since boarders shut down I have been having issues finding decent mags myself.

I used to buy alot of paintball games but no where sells them these days


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

MMAunltd said:


> Subscriptions are way cheaper, normally come with free shit and you get the mag through your door no hassle. It always baffles me why more people don't get one when they complain about not finding mags in shops!


Many reasons: for example, I don't like the commitment of it. Not to mention I change often (and I mean often), I have to constantly change my address everywhere else, not really keen of adding another to the memo.

Gotta give you on the discount thing though.


----------

